# How many sat feeds for dual-tuner DVR?



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Do the dual-tuner D* DVR's require two sat feeds? If so, do they have, or are they planning on having, a switch similar to the E* DPP44 that enables you to run a single feed to dual-tuner receivers?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

DirecTV DVRs require two feeds from either the dish or a multiswitch. I have not heard of any plans to do a Dish type of single feed.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Any DirecTiVo will work with either 1 feed or 2 from the dish. However, with only 1 sat feed from the dish, you will not be able to record/watch 2 different channels at a time. There are stacking switches available that will do something similar to E*'s band translating to run 2 feeds on 1 cable. I have both systems now, so.....


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

you can always use one cable run, and a stacker/destacker to use both tuners. only do this if you can't run another coax feed. I will post a link to stackers/destackers if you would like.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Even if you use the stacker/destacker method, you are still connecting two feeds to the DVR. Right?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

yes


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

Is not one of the problems with the stacker/destacker method that you are limited to one satellite?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The main problem with stacker/destackers is they are expensive. It's a whole lot cheaper to just run a 2nd line.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> Is not one of the problems with the stacker/destacker method that you are limited to one satellite?


No. E*'s implementaion with DP+ doesn't have voltage swicthing, so it uses the 950-1450Mhz band for tuner 1 and the 1650-2150Mhz band for tuner 2 instead of sending just 1 whole sat down the line. With the stacker/destackers, they have their own implementaions, but each tuner/receiver gets what they need regardless of single sat or multisat setup. Keep in mind that DP+ only works with 2 tuner receivers and not 2 single tuner receivers.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Read about how stackers work here: http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/stacker.htm
See how much they cost here: http://www.solidsignal.com/search_results.asp?main_cat=02&search_crit=stacker


----------

